# Bildschirm gesperrt - kein Broadcast?



## Warrior7777 (24. Feb 2012)

Hallo miteinander
ich schreibe gerade an einer App, die folgenden BroadcastReceiver enthält: Er sollte beim Sperren des Bildschirms benachrichtigt werden und dann einen kleinen Service starten. Das Problem: onReceive() wird nie aufgerufen. Hier der Manifest.xml-Eintrag:

```
<receiver
            android:name=".XY">
            <intent-filter >
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.SCREEN_OFF" />
            </intent-filter>
        </receiver>
```
Brauch ich dafür eine Permission oder so was? Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## Warrior7777 (28. Feb 2012)

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was ich falsch mache. Oder ist es ein Emulator-Problem, so wie bei der Kamera? Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## schlingel (28. Feb 2012)

Stichwort WAKE_LOCK, wenn deine App gerade nicht aktiv ist nutzt dir auch der Service nichts außer du hast dir einen WAKE_LOCK gesichert.

Frisst allerdings Battery Power.


----------

